# Continental OnePass > AGR Transfers



## frugalist (Oct 28, 2010)

Once all the dust settles and the new AGR group settles into a routine, how long do you think it will take to process a points transfer from Continental OnePass to AGR?

Before the recent migration we could pretty much count on points being posted to our AGR account early Monday morning as long as the transfer request was made before close of business the previous Friday.

My son will be transferring about 30K points needed for a 1-zone bedroom award for round-trip travel early December. It's coming down to the wire because Chase and/or Continental have really screwed up his attempt to take advantage of their checking account/debit card promo. Even though he opened his accounts and completed all required transactions back in June, the points promised for the promotion only posted to his OP account this week. Now with the problems with the AGR migration, he's really nervous about this upcoming trip.

I guess at this point it would only be speculation, but I wonder if there's any reasonable guess out there about how long these transfers will take once things return to what passes for normal at AGR.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 28, 2010)

My recent 5K transfer took about 12 days, but I'd be willing to be they are getting faster.......

Of course, there is really no harm in transferring the miles well in advance of when you would need them on Amtrak, eh?


----------



## frugalist (Oct 28, 2010)

rrdude said:


> My recent 5K transfer took about 12 days, but I'd be willing to be they are getting faster.......


Do you recall what date you requested the transfer from Continental?


----------



## abcnews (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 50,000 held up since the 28th or 29th of Sept. But AGR has assured me that they will get to this soon, perhaps by today - or at least by this week.

But once they get the kinks worked out, I would think they would do it weekly.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 29, 2010)

frugalist said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > My recent 5K transfer took about 12 days, but I'd be willing to be they are getting faster.......
> ...


Requested transfer on 10-12, showed up in AGR account on just a few days ago


----------



## frugalist (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe we can post our experiences with the transfer process here. My son requested a transfer of Continental OnePass points to his AGR account on Tuesday, November 2. Under the old system the points would be in his AGR account on Monday, November 8. We'll see how long it takes under the new system. I'll report back when they're there.


----------



## abcnews (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree, good idea...

So I just transfered 20,000 points from One Pass to AGR on 11/4/2010 (afternoon). FWIW Continental said it would be "one to two weeks".

I'll keep you posted. I did get my last transfer through (from Sept 29th) - that one took a month, but took place during the start up of the new website at AGR. At that time they were holding on to all Continental One Pass transfers, until all of their bugs were worked out.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 4, 2010)

I, too, transfered 10k miles last week, thinking they would post this last Monday???? Nope!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 8, 2010)

Not this Monday, either!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 9, 2010)

,

My CO transfer came thru this afternoon !!!!

& just redeemed as quickly as possible! Gonna have fun in 2011!!!

Having Fun


----------



## abcnews (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow!

My transfer just went through today, 20,000 from Thursday. That was fast.


----------



## frugalist (Nov 10, 2010)

My son tells me the points were in his AGR account when he checked last night, Nov. 9 (but not yesterday morning). He requested the transfer on Nov. 2.


----------



## RRrich (Nov 10, 2010)

How do you do the transfer - I can't find anything on the CO website - have to use the phone that is always busy


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 10, 2010)

RRrich said:


> How do you do the transfer - I can't find anything on the CO website - have to use the phone that is always busy.


You need to speak with Continental's One Pass Services desk to initiate the transfer. According to the Continental website their number is 713-952-1630. Don't bother calling that number or you'll indeed be on hold for a long time. You should call the redemption desk at *800-621-7467* instead and simply ignore the automated prompts and keep asking the system for an "agent" until you're connected. Then you can explain to whoever answers that you want to transfer your points to AGR. They'll transfer you while you're still talking on CO's dime and you'll get a much quicker response from the OPS desk. The whole thing took all of five minutes for me.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the best luck with 800-554-5522!


----------



## frugalist (Nov 11, 2010)

My wife put in a request this morning to transfer some points from her OP account to her AGR account. I'll post when they are in her AGR account.


----------



## frugalist (Nov 16, 2010)

frugalist said:


> My wife put in a request this morning to transfer some points from her OP account to her AGR account. I'll post when they are in her AGR account.


The points were in her account either last night (Nov. 15) or this morning (Nov. 16). The transaction is dated Nov. 11. No way! Looks like they've got the transfer time down to under a week. A good sign.


----------



## sechs (Nov 17, 2010)

Isn't that what they were at before?

I seem to recall that all transfers were batched on Sunday night. That would make this a slight unimprovement.


----------



## abcnews (Nov 17, 2010)

Just did a Continental OP transfer of 50,000 this morning (11/17). I bet they show up next Tuesday?


----------



## abcnews (Nov 22, 2010)

My transfer went through - when I checked today it was there. I think that the last time I checked was Sunday afternoon, and it had not gone through.

My guess is they did it last night (Sunday evening), so maybe it's back like it used to be...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't keep detailed notes but my CO transfer took all of a couple days at most. Seems they have the system up and running again as normal. Purchasing points also went smoothly. Got the bonus points and no hiccups. Seems to be business as usual again, which is good since I'm itching to ride the big three (CZ, CS, & EB) in the not-too-distant future and I'd like to use some points for any high-bucket tickets I run into.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Dec 13, 2010)

Requested transfer Tuesday evening (12/7), points are in AGR account on Monday 12/13. They were not there yesterday afternoon.


----------

